# Natural Stack



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cisco v. Zioner Berg at 9 months old...


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm limited on my critique knowledge, but wow, that is a handsome boy! I love his facial expression.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He is gorgeous! you have some absolutely breathtaking dogs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

What a stunning boy!! :wub:


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Very handsome! I agree . . . LOVE your dogs (and that "C" litter was especially nice!)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, yes, I hope this repeat litter is just as nice as the C litter.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He's stunning-he has a great presence to him.

I also like your website. It's very easy to navigate around with a ton of great information. I enjoyed reading the Happy Clients section, very heartwarming The majority of what I learned about Shutzhund, titles, etc. came from very well informed breeder websites!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

So who do you find to be the most stunning of ALL your males in the house (this includes the hubby). :rofl:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Of course my hubby comes first. 
Our best put together male dog (most structurally correct) that we currently own is Ultro. No doubt he would have gone KKL1 (just like his daddy Zeno) if I had been able to show him.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Why weren't/wouldn't you be able to show him?

The hubby that is. J/K


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Unfortunately one of his testicles never dropped, so I neutered him when he was 2.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

You neutered your hubby?? 

Sorry left that one open...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He's on uneven ground which drops his rear quarters so it is hard to critique. He is slender and looks to me a lot like the original type that von stephanitz (sp?) was looking for long before the breed got so massive and clunky (German lines) looking.
Take a look at the early lines.


----------

